# JSF h:form Tag Login über j_security_check und weiterleiten



## Guest (3. Dez 2008)

Hallo

ich möchte meine WebApp über container - based Authenticaton schützen. Leider ist das h:form Tag nicht in der Lage eine Action="j_security_check" zu verwenden. Deshalb habe ich bis jetzt ein eigenes Login Formular benutzt. 

Kann man nicht eine Backinbean für das h:form Tag verwenden und dann irgendwie nach dem Senden der Info und dem erfolgreichen Login über Navigationrules weiterleiden?

Das ist natürlich nur relevant wenn ich direkt auf den Login gehen, bei automatischer Weiterleitung durch den AppServer möchte ich auf die NavRules verzichten aber das ist dann mein Problem :-D

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit? Irgendeinen Listener? 

MfG


----------



## gex (3. Dez 2008)

Hi

Ich würde dir raten, dein Login Formular beizubehalten wenn du mit container-based Authentication arbeiten möchtest.
Meiner Meinung nach würden deine Lösungsansätze mehr Komplexität als Nutzen mit sich bringen.

Grüsse


----------



## Guest (4. Dez 2008)

Naja gut aber wie mach ich dann die Weiterleitung? Mir ist außerdem aufgefallen das ich wenn ich direkt über das login formular gehe ich nicht eingeloggt bin


----------



## gex (4. Dez 2008)

Naja, damit ich dir evtl. weiterhelfen kann, solltest du vielleicht etwas mehr Informationen preisgeben


----------



## Guest (5. Dez 2008)

Wenn ich auf einen geschützten Bereich zugreifen will fordert mich der Server auf mich einzuloggen und leitet mich danach, entsprechend meiner Eingaben, auf die Error Page oder weiter auf die angeforderte Seite.

Möchte ich aber direkt, ohne eine gesicherte Ressource anzufordern, einloggen dann rufe ich über einen Link das LoginFormular direkt auf.
Leider werde ich über diesen Weg nicht eingeloggt(keine Session) und eine spezifische Weiterleitung, z.B. zurück auf die Startseite kann ich so auch nicht machen.

Mein Workaround wäre einfach eine beliebige Ressource schützen und dort trage ich eine Weiterleitung auf die Startseite ein. D.h. mein Login - Link geht nicht auf das login Formular sondern auf die geschütze Ressource "Weiterleitung".

Aber das ist wie gesagt nur ein Workaround und ist nicht wirklich schön.


----------



## gex (5. Dez 2008)

Also du hast auch Resourcen die folglich ohne login zugänglich sind?!

Also solche pragmatischen Ansätze verwende ich auch, finde das auch völlig in Ordnung.
Wenn man mit container-based Authentication arbeiten will, so muss man halt diese Einschränkungen in Kauf nehmen.
Denn wenn du das Login-Formular direkt aufrufst, welches danach Benutzername und Passwort an das
j_security_check Servlet übergibt, so weiss dieses auch nicht mehr, wohin es weiterzuleiten hat.

Ich persönliche finde deine Lösung völlig in Ordnung.


----------

